# names of reliable builders around blessington Co Wicklow



## walter007 (6 Sep 2010)

Hi folks

1. Proposing to add on approx 400 sq feet to back of the house. approx 25 x 16 feet divided into 2 rooms  , standard cavity wall with insulation on outer walls, 1 double door, max A rate windows + Velux window  in 2 rooms. Complete plumbing, electrical etc to be included. Would anyone know a good reliable builder and some idea of cost for above.

2. Any good places to buy a staircase to join into the attic.

3. Details of blocklayer for a garage as well?.

thanks or your help


----------



## jmrc (6 Sep 2010)

Whoever they are make sure and get at least 3 written quotes and references also. Do your homework and the good ones will always raise to the top.
I can think of at least four from vans driving around the town. 
Also, ask the "locals" as the local lad will seldom do bad work in his/her own town.


----------



## Snork Maiden (27 Oct 2010)

Hi Walter007,

Any luck on finding a reliable builder in west wicklow area.......I would appreciate any feedback you got as I may be in a similar boat as you in a few months time?

Thanks


----------

